# Shu Uemura is leaving US!



## ilorietta (Mar 30, 2010)

Shu Uemura to Exit U.S. - Beauty Industry and Products News - WWD.com


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 30, 2010)

I was in slight panic mode until i read this

Until this announcement, Shu Uemura had been available in various chains  in the United States including Neiman Marcus, Barneys New York,  Bergdorf Goodman, and Nordstrom. Once the brand exits the US market, *the  only way American customers will be able to purchase Shu Uemura items  is through the brand’s website*, or by importing them from another  country.

*phew*


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 30, 2010)

So are they shutting down the stores?


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 30, 2010)

Whew, at least the website is staying up.  I don't have access to it via any other way anyway.  Maybe there will be a sale on Sephora?!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_So are they shutting down the stores?_

 
Yup! All department and freestanding stores.  It will probably be discontinued at sephora too, we just don't know the exact date yet.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 30, 2010)

I guess the competition is too much here in the US for them.  That's really too bad cause they have great lipsticks.  Btw _xxManBeaterxx, I LOVE you profile picture!
_


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 31, 2010)

i was so sad when i read this on temptalia. i wonder how much shipping is going to cost? it's a biotch shipping stuff out to hawaii so i'm kind of worried that i would have to spend like $10 on shipping for an eyelash curler. i guess we shall wait and see.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss rochelle* 

 
_i was so sad when i read this on temptalia. i wonder how much shipping is going to cost? it's a biotch shipping stuff out to hawaii so i'm kind of worried that i would have to spend like $10 on shipping for an eyelash curler. i guess we shall wait and see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thankfully they offer free shipping for orders over 50 including hawaii!!  I'm sick of spending $20-$40 for shipping just to have a $50 item


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Mar 31, 2010)

I know I am saddened by not being able to play with everything before I buy but at least theres the web site. I know I will be stalking Sephoras site to see if it does go on sale!


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_I know I am saddened by not being able to play with everything before I buy but at least theres the web site. I know I will be stalking Sephoras site to see if it does go on sale!_

 
 Oh i hope it goes on sale!  I will definately stock up on my cleansers and curlers


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Apr 3, 2010)

*mourns*

But at least it's still available online I guess.


----------



## YuzuBunny (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, so sad to hear this. i loved the counters, and i think the brand is an excellent and underrated brand. I guess that's good that one can still buy online though. 

i know that i've noticed in the past the counters i've visited have slowly disappeared or weren't well staffed. probably makes more sense to them to have an online-only presence.


----------



## maizelem (Apr 21, 2010)

glad its not leavin!!


----------



## YuzuBunny (May 27, 2010)

Anyone know the date of the departure yet? For some reason I had thought it was soon; but I just went to the mall the other day and got surprised when i saw a counter still.


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 12, 2010)

They are gone as of June 1.  I went to my local counter the other day  hoping i was wrong and it was gone!  i just placed an order online.  if you register through their website you get free shipping over $50.  its not that hard to spend $50 on shu!


----------



## katelyn0 (Jun 22, 2010)

Delete


----------



## lojical1 (Aug 15, 2010)

I was just about to post a new topic with "Where did all the shu go?!" when I came across this first. I was so sad leaving Sephora without a new curler. Has anyone used the Sephora brand? How does it compare?


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 23, 2010)

What about Canada?


----------



## Meisje (Aug 24, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing, Teenage Muse.


----------



## pipsqu3ak (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, in case anyone doesn't want to purchase directly through the shu website, beauty.com is still selling lashes, at the very least, and at a slight discount. I realized this after paying $22 for my luxe black lashes direct, only to head over to beauty.com to find the same lashes $2 cheaper and with other stuff that I needed. Oh well.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 14, 2010)

From what I understand the HG eyelash curler will still be available at Sephora and select outlets.


----------



## infinitize (Jul 29, 2014)

They have physical stores still available in Canada, but prices are higher. 
  Its a bummer because Shu umuera website's return policy isn't that great but I can't really test them before purchasing.. how am I supposed to know which color foundation or even formula is right for me...


----------



## neh250 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow I love Shu. What a loss :shock:


----------



## kennybear (Aug 20, 2014)

What about in Canada? One of Sephoras in my city carries Shu (and started to only about April, I think).


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 21, 2014)

Please read two posts above yours, which has info on Canadian retailers.  





neh250 said:


> Wow I love Shu. What a loss :shock:


  This thread is four years old.


----------

